

How Gaming Companies Are Trying To Be The Next Draw Something - rkenedi
http://betakit.com/2012/05/07/how-gaming-companies-are-trying-to-be-the-next-draw-something

======
bond
So this is an ad about Trivi.al...

------
tchock
What ever happened to just building great games -- rather than trying to cash
out with some viral flash in the pan?

You don't see "normal" mobile game studios doing this because it's not
sustainable. It's the dark side. The quick and easy path.

~~~
mobilefwd
Your right and we're doing that at the heart of what we're building. Obviously
the article was a spin on the market of social games but Trivi.al is about
building a great game for the millions of people that actually like trivia and
play in any bar across the country. We hope you download the app and check it
out I think you'll enjoy and have lots of fun. Cheers

------
inturbidus
Thanks Rob for writing a great article about Trivi.al!

